# Anyone know if Uber is partnering with Stride x Credit Karma taxes this year?



## jehfmatic (Feb 21, 2016)

Last year it was free for Uber driver. I know it's a bit early, but was wondering if anyone knows any info about this.


Thanks guys,


----------



## skitty54 (Jun 10, 2016)

Uber partnered with turbotax this year to offer the self-employed version for free with free efile.


----------



## artemis (Jun 20, 2017)

I'm trying to do it through Turbotax self-employed online but it's still asking me to pay.

Nvm, finally worked. had to clear all browser data for it to kick in.


----------

